# Destin Charter - Party Boat or Smaller Charter?



## jbird1 (Apr 1, 2016)

I want to take my 13 yr. old on a Charter out of Destin next week over the break.  I haven't been deep sea fishing in about 15 years so was hoping for some guidance.  I did a forum search regarding Destin Charters and came up with a few smaller Boats like Lady EM and Huntress.  I'm thinking that might be a little over kill for his first off shore experience.  I was hoping to find an all day for 250-300 per person type of deal.  Am I stuck in the 80's?..haha.  I remember going on a few squid/bottom fishing trips on bigger party boats when I was about 13 and having a blast.  I did see a post about just calling Harborwalk marina and letting them put us on a boat.  Any thoughts/ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## deers2ward (Apr 1, 2016)

jbird1 said:


> I want to take my 13 yr. old on a Charter out of Destin next week over the break.  I haven't been deep sea fishing in about 15 years so was hoping for some guidance.  I did a forum search regarding Destin Charters and came up with a few smaller Boats like Lady EM and Huntress.  I'm thinking that might be a little over kill for his first off shore experience.  I was hoping to find an all day for 250-300 per person type of deal.  Am I stuck in the 80's?..haha.  I remember going on a few squid/bottom fishing trips on bigger party boats when I was about 13 and having a blast.  I did see a post about just calling Harborwalk marina and letting them put us on a boat.  Any thoughts/ideas would be greatly appreciated.



Those sportfishers you mention are going to be alot more $ because they are slow, eat up all your time instead of fishing, and burn a ton of diesel. Totally unnecessary and more likely to make the boy sea sick with all the fumes.

6 pack charters on the other hand are typically $110/hr for up to 6 people.

Give Adam at One Shot Charters a call

http://oneshotcharters.com/


----------



## jugislandrelic (Apr 1, 2016)

Check your PM


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2016)

I preferred  an individual charter when my kids where younger. You'll have a better trip IMO. More on a personal level than a number on a big boat


----------



## jbird1 (Apr 3, 2016)

We just booked the last 2 8-hour spots with Harborwalk charters for Tuesday.  The booking lady said they have a fleet of boats so no idea what boat we'll be on....gonna combo bottom and troll.  My 13 yr old budding fishing addict is beside himself with excitement.  I left messages with a couple of the big name boats recommended here but I'm sure they book way in advance so I cut to the chase and called Harborwalk.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 4, 2016)

jbird1 said:


> We just booked the last 2 8-hour spots with Harborwalk charters for Tuesday.  The booking lady said they have a fleet of boats so no idea what boat we'll be on....gonna combo bottom and troll.  My 13 yr old budding fishing addict is beside himself with excitement.  I left messages with a couple of the big name boats recommended here but I'm sure they book way in advance so I cut to the chase and called Harborwalk.



Hope you slay em.


----------



## jbird1 (Apr 4, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Hope you slay em.



Many thanks...it's time to pay it forward with my son....I hope he catches the fish of the day.  The plan is no greasy food and bonine tonight, and a bland breakfast and another dose of bonine in the A.M.  I do have a few doses of Zofran if needed as well.

I've only been sea sick once but that was after a night of drinking and French toast fast food breakfast...


----------



## GDAWG84 (Apr 6, 2016)

Been out with the Harborwalk party boats a couple different times. Always came back with fish. And the mates were topnotch. The last time I went out, we got into a large school of bonito that wreaked havoc on everybody's gear but the mates had us back up and fishing in no time flat.


----------



## jbird1 (Apr 6, 2016)

We went out on the "Just B Cause" with Capt. Ken.  We had 114 keepers...more than any other boat we saw by far.  We threw back 20-25 Red Snapper that weren't in season as well.  It was a solid trip and we enjoyed it despite the rough seas.  We slept very well last night...haha.


----------



## jbird1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Here was our catch...highly recommend Harborwalk.

https://fishingbooker.com/reports/view/3708


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice catch! Destin is a good spot to go out of for sure. The smiles are priceless.


----------



## jbird1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Lukikus2 said:


> Nice catch! Destin is a good spot to go out of for sure. The smiles are priceless.



Many thanks...the Destin luck was with us that day for sure.


----------

